# Nail polish and Lexan



## juicer44 (Jul 18, 2010)

I was wondering if you can use clear nail polish on lexan without it causing damage. See, I found some cool letter stickers from a scrapbook store and want to use them on my lexan body. But the adhesive on the stickers isin't that great and would like to mount them then cover them with clear nail polish to keep them on. But I don't know what kind of chemical reaction will happen that might damage my lexan body. Has any one tried this trick?


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, it works good. It hasn't damaged any of the bodies I've used it on. I've done this over just regular decals to keep the edges from peeling away from the body. You'll probably have to use a strong adhesive underneath the decal to keep it on there. Just using the polish over the top won't hold it. Also, once you applied the decal, you'll want to use several layers of the polish over the top. It doesn't take much time to dry, so this process only takes maybe twenty minutes or so.

Good luck!


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

You might try clear shipping tape to cover. It doesn't do compound curves well but works great on the flatter surfaces.


----------



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

i cant remb the brand (a-main i think) but someone makes picture glue for gluing pics inside lexan bodies. i used it to glue magazine pics inside a legends bodie & it works great! r-c car action had a section about it couple yr ago.


----------



## kenworth1 (Aug 2, 2010)

*re;nail polish and lexan*

not sure if you are still following this post, but i dug thru my boxes (jus moved) and found my jar and it is by a-main called picture glue. u coat the face of pic, sticker or other and stick it inside body then seal the back and edges. works great! used it on my wifes legend body was really impressed with results. if u really look close u can faintly see it thru the paint but i may have it a lil thick.


----------

